

What Should I Do With My Life?  - bootload
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/66/mylife.html

======
bootload
V.Good article by Po Bronson ~ <http://www.pobronson.com> who chronicled
Silicon Valley through the 90's you might remember him from films like "Code
Rush" ~ <http://waxy.org/2008/06/code_rush/>

------
stuntgoat
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=688832>

